# خواص الذهب وكيفية تكوينه



## احمد العربيي (1 نوفمبر 2009)

سر الذهب فى خواصه

ظل الذهب ذا قيمة عالية عبر السنين، ويرجع السبب الرئيسي في ذلك إلى ندرته. ولكن الذهب يدين بالكثير لخواصه الفيزيائية والجمالية، ولليونته، ومقاومته للكيميائيات وكذلك لكثافته. فهو ذو لون أصفر جميل، وبريق معدني أخّاذ، ويسهل شغله وتشكيله الى رقائق رفيعة التى لاتصدأ ، لمقدرته على مقاومة الصدأ والتغيرات الكيميائية الأخرى المتسببة بفعل الهواء.
ولابد من خلط الذهب بفلز آخر إذا أردنا صنع جسم صلب منه كقطعة مجوهرات مثلاً. ويسمى هذا الخليط سبيكة. وسبائك الذهب تقاس بالقيراط، والقيراط يساوي واحدًا من أربعة وعشرين جزءًا. وهكذا، فإن الذهب عيار 24 قيراطًا هو الذهب النقي. وذهب عيار 18 قيراطًا يتكون من 18 جزءًا من الذهب و6 أجزاء من فلز آخر.

كيفية تكوُّن الذهب

يعتقد العلماء بأن الذهب قد ترسب من الغازات والسوائل المتصاعدة من جوف  الأرض خلال تشققات  القشرة الأرضية على هيئة عروق او نطاقات تحول او تتفتت هذه العروق والنطاقات وتنقل عبر الروافد النهرية اثناء الفيضانات او السيول لتكون ما يسمى باسم الرواسب الوديانية . 
كل مياه البحر تحتوي على الذهب ويمكن ان ننتج من ماء البحر 72 ملجم من الذهب لكل طن متري. ويبحث العلماء عن طرق مربحة لتعدينه.
ومن النادر وجود الذهب في صورة نقية، ولكن غالبًا ما يكون مصحوبًا بالفضة في سبيكة طبيعية تسمى الإلكتروم، وعادة ما يكون مقرونًا بالكوارتز أو الكلسيت، أو الرصاص، أو التليريوم أو الزنك أو النحاس، وغالبًا ما يُستخرج كناتج ثانوي لهذه المعادن. فمثلاً 40% فقط من الذهب المستخرج بالولايات المتحدة، يُستخرج من مواقع قد يصح إطلاق اسم منجم ذهب عليها.


----------



## sniper1975 (2 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك على المعلومات القيمة ............هلق حتى عرفت ليش يحكو ذهب عيار 21 او 18 

مشكوررررر يا غالي


----------



## ابو شيماء طرايرة (25 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور يا اخي على هالمعلومات الحلوة والقيمة


----------

